# help! nose turning pink



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Milo's nose suddenly started to turn pink! Is it a sign of illness? He had massive diarrhea today too. Will it go back to black? He looks really silly with patches of pink on his nose


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Do your dogs drink out of a plastic bowl? That can make their noses turn pink...


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Olivia gets this, too. It's called snow nose. Here's a small explanation of it: Snow nose causes the nose to fade to brown in winter; normal color returns as summer approaches. Snow nose occurs mainly in white-coated breeds; the color change can become permanent in older dogs. It is not associated with disease.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

They drink out of ceramic bowls. It's not brown but really pink...


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Cali has a pink nose. I think her pigment didn't come in or that she lost it after the first winter. She is extremely healthy. and we think she's cute!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe he scraped it on something?


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Here's a pic of his nose. It looks pink and raw...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think that's very unusual. I would take him to the vet just to be safe.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is very odd. Time for a vet visit!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

The top part looks like a scrape. I had a dog years ago that kept trying to get out of his crate and scraped his nose raw. Took the black right off. It looked just like when humans pick a big scab and you see the pink meaty unhealed stuff underneath.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

I too thought it was a scrape but wouldn't that happen at the front of the nose and not at that area? Also the bottom sides are starting to "pink out" too. I will schedule a vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

well, my dog at the time had a few patches on different parts of his nose as he was sticking his nose through the cage at different spots, though the top was the worst of it. Does it hurt if you touch it? Also is the texture different on the pink parts, I mean, does it feel like it's grooved or like the 'leather' is rubbed off?


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

the leather feels rubbed off...but milo didn't finch at all when i touched the pink part...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Let us know what the vet says. The areas could very well be scrapes but I would also be a little concerned about something like a bacteria infection or something. Better safe than sorry )


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with MellowBo, better safe than sorry. Anything he could have been rubbing on though? Crate? trying to stick his nose under a door to a closed off room? trying to get something out from under the couch, chair, bed? from behind a dresser or desk?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

It looks like just a scrape. I've had that happen with with a couple of mine. They try to bury their bone but they end up scraping their nose instead..its a bit alarming at first. It should fill back in but it takes some time.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Let us know what you find out. It would scare me enough to have it checked out!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

luv2havs said:


> Cali has a pink nose. I think her pigment didn't come in or that she lost it after the first winter. She is extremely healthy. and we think she's cute!


Suuuuper cute!!!!

Let us know what happens, Miko!


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

We woke up today and Milo is running around happy go lucky. No more diarrhea. Nose still pink. But he's playing with Miko like nothing bad ever happened. So we will observe him for a few more days...

*sigh*...they just worry us to death sometimes...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My friend with 4 havs has one with a pink nose and it has had the pink spot (about 1/2 the nose) for over a year now, it never went away. but I suppose if they can change coat colors than it isn't too far of a stretch to change nose colors 

Kara


----------

